# Adults only :Strong Profanity and Nudity



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

S U C K E R S ! ! ! ! !

Hey guys. I back !!!! 

I knew that would get your all attention...LOL

My Sentra has run into another problem. *sighs* I'm pretty sure it's quite serious but I just like to get some opinions. Maybe there is something I am missing.

The car engine has begun making a "clunking" noise on the side of the motor. (Left side....looking from the front of the car...) When I sit inside it sounds like that diesel "clunk, clunk, clunk". But it is at much more frequent. I'm not sure what happened. The car runs fine, but that noise is defenitally worring me. I think it either is a broken/chipped valve...and the noise I am hearing is the parts bounceing off of the piston or the noise is coming from the timing chain. But i'm not even sure if it's on that side. Nor do i know if the car has a timing chain or a belt. If it is a belt I don't think it would be making THAT kind of noise. 'Cause that defenitally sounds like metal. 

BTW: The sound gets "quicker" when I rev the enigne. Just in case that helps. Also it defenitally sound like it is coming from the "top end" of the motor. The head to be precise.

Let the opinons fly people....


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Does it make the noise in neutral. If not, check your CVs, well check those anyway.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Adults only :Strong Profanity and Nudity 


lol


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

pull your spark plugs off one at a time while the car is running. if the noise stops when you pull one off (remember, once you pull one out, put it back in before taking another out), then the problem is in that cylinder. that sounds almost exactly what my motor was doing, then all of a sudden it sounded like nuts and bolts rattling around in a coffee can. i just swapped the motor. easy fix.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *pull your spark plugs off one at a time while the car is running. if the noise stops when you pull one off (remember, once you pull one out, put it back in before taking another out), then the problem is in that cylinder. that sounds almost exactly what my motor was doing, then all of a sudden it sounded like nuts and bolts rattling around in a coffee can. i just swapped the motor. easy fix. *


UNHOOK THE CORRESPONDING INJECTOR!


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Guys as embarrased as I am to say this...

The car was low on oil... 

Sorry for wasting yer time.

Last oil change I had to use a diffrent oil (non synthetic) and the car seems to be eating that shit up real good. I lost 2 quarts in 1500 miles.

The amazing part is besides the noise the car ran just fine. No BS.
All the way to 6500 rpm. No problem.

Any of my Mustangs would have blown themselves into oblivion if they were missing two quarts of oil. It speaks about the Nissan quality, really. I know now what they mean when they say that old Nissans are overbuilt.

One thing that I DON'T like about my Sentra is the tempature gauge, because it only shows three settings. Cold, Warm, Hot. In my 'Stangs you could gauge how bad you were rapeing the motor by just looking at the tempature gauage. Here i didn't even know if i was even running hotter than usual. Which I'm sure I was, but didn't know it nor did the gauge showed it. 



Thanks anyways guys....


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *S U C K E R S ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Hey guys. I back !!!!
> 
> I knew that would get your all attention...LOL*


Pretty lame.

Did they teach you that in Jr. High?


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> Pretty lame.


My bad...I know you were looking forward to the jackoff session...


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *My bad...I know you were looking forward to the jackoff session... *


Not hardly. I was just looking to see if I had to kill the thread.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

...LMAO...

I didn't even notice you were a Moderator. LOL

That explains allot. My bad for the dis.

It's all good...yes, yes it is...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

In response to Geo...



hagasan said:


> *I didn't even notice you were a Moderator. LOL
> 
> That explains allot. My bad for the dis.
> 
> It's all good...yes, yes it is... *



LOL, that was beautiful.  I too wondered about this thread.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Its all about marketing.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

*hagasan*, good to hear the problem wasn't anything too serious...YET.

My mother's Sentra suffered from a few problems. It started with the timing chain. If you're still wondering, Nissan's or Sentra's anyway have a timing chain which is good because it's generally more reliable, harder to slip timing, etc. while the down side is that it cost A Lot to replace(labour costs and time). Generally, when the plastic timing chain guides start to go the chain will begin to tick as it's rattling off internal parts. Eventually the belt will run slack, slip off the sprockets perhaps, cause the crank and cam shaft to run out of sync. and do some serious internal damage.

Once that was all fixed from the friendly backyard domestic mechanic, the car had a slow, yet inexpensive to fix, oil leak. The motor would begin to tick when the oil was low which meant it was time for a refill. The problem was, the engine wouldn't make a very lound noise, if any when it was low, perhaps due to the fact the Mech. uses 10w40 oil, something that I wouldn't recommend...considering Nissan says to use 5w30 but 10w30 is more suitable with higher milage and pleanty of neglect/regular maintenance. Anyway, after 6 months with the constant, yet annoying oil leak and casual engine rattle, I decided to change the oil to see what difference it would make considering the last change interval was long over due. Using Motomaster(Canadian Tire brand) 10w30 w/Wearguard(synthetic additives) and a new Double Guard Fram Filter from Wal-Mart I did the work myself. Afterward...I thought the engine was busted for sure. The ticking was insainly loud and just wouldn't go away. I couldn't figure out why suddenly it became so much louder with new oil, which should provide better protection. I was paranoid the entire nite since I flushed the transaxel fluid for the first time in 7 years (190,xxx Km's). I assumed I messed up the transaxel for sure driving the car, testing it, checking the oil and transaxel fluid all nite but all was perfect. With out knowing the problem, I let my parents know what happened and they continued to drive the car for 3 weeks or more.

To conclude my long story...Somewhere in the 1 year span from Nov 01 when the timing chain guides were replaced and when the ticking first started, most likely due to the engine running low on oil, 2 qt/L at times, resulted in the crankshaft bearing running dry, grinding them selves to pieces while scoring the crank in the process.

*Cost of bearing:* $12 each(5 total)
*Cost of new crankshaft from Nissan:* $1600 CDN(wasn't replaced)
*Labour:*~$500(not exactly sure, never asked but heard a few things.

Two days later, after the new bearing were installed, when I first drove the car I told my parents it just didn't sound right. The engine would roar louder than normal but at a very low frequency. And of course, then "Engine Light" was back on. Eventually it got worse and the same problem came back. The cost of labour was a waste since it lasted 2 weeks tops, yet no warranty could have been provided.

*Current state of car:* awaiting new engine
*Cost of new/used engine:* ~$700 CDN

Moral of story: Don't let the oil run low, check for leaks, get them fixed ASAP and regular maintenance. You might think "Oh, that's nothing serious, I'll wait till it gets worse or it might just go away (my dad's attitude). In the end, it always cost them way more to fix the car. They say they can't afford it at the time when the problem first arises and it's cheap to fix. Instead they always get stuck with a huge bill because more damage was caused as a result of waiting for the problem to "just go away."

*hagasan*, just keep an ear out to the sound of the engine...hopefully you won't suffer from the same fate. And if at any point the engine light comes on...get it checked out...goodness knows my dad never.

Some good news I guess you could say...they now own a 2003 Rio(4 year free ride, worry free)...I'll still have my Sentra though.


----------

